# My Friday night / Sat morning



## JasonL (Dec 6, 2008)

A mate and I went out for a herp in the Royal last night, left about 9pm, first find was a gravid milii





about 4 feet away was this little male stone gecko




then another stone, nice markings with original tail.......and a few skin worms








next find was a juvie Broad Tail on a log




then a few frogs... like green leaf frogs and Lesueur's frogs








a couple more Broad Tails were seen




On the way back we found a nice male milii, with original tail, he was quite large too.












then to top off all Sydney's geckos, a grubby lesueurii with regrown tail




So I got to bed at 3am, woke up at 6am, had to sort this out




then went down to Audley for a look with my son and another mate, Short neck turts were on every log












a old man Water Dragon in his cave




water skinks were everywhere as where other common species




then to top it of, a couple of diamonds












now... I'm stuffed!!!


----------



## TURBO8 (Dec 6, 2008)

Top pics , looks like you had a good time


----------



## cement (Dec 6, 2008)

Good stuff. What a top session!


----------



## Renagade (Dec 6, 2008)

is the skin worm just in front of the rear right leg? great pics.


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 6, 2008)

Ha! I've never seen ticks like that on milli. Great set of photos Jas. 

-H


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well done, Jason! You certainly found some excellent species. Two Diamonds on the same day is quite a feat.

Regards,
David


----------



## cockney red (Dec 6, 2008)

Hope i have as much luck 2nite. Top finds.


----------



## dansocks (Dec 6, 2008)

congrats! thanks for the photos......


----------



## krefft (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm very envious. That's just about the perfect 24hours


----------



## zulu (Dec 6, 2008)

*re My*

Some really good pictures of your finds jason,we can all be thankfull of the national parks and reserves close to sydney,politicains got something right when they put them aside,top stuff.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats on the finds!

Good luck with the eggs 



8)


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 6, 2008)

I wanna go herping in royal, you got 4 gecko species found there, up here we only get robusta and swaini and I never see either of them.


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, you've certainly been busy!  What awesome pics-thanks for posting! And congrats on the eggs!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 6, 2008)

You get a few more than that Ryan, your just looking in the wrong spots...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 6, 2008)

JasonL said:


> You get a few more than that Ryan, your just looking in the wrong spots...


 
really? what else, I am like 1 hour north from smiths lake, I know there are asian house geckos at port maqaurie, thats like 1 hour north of me. (sorry to take the thread of topic) did you come across any pygopods? do you ever see cyclodomophus spp or brown tree snakes in royal?


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 6, 2008)

Not only good finds, but very good picture work as well.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 6, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> really? what else, I am like 1 hour north from smiths lake, I know there are asian house geckos at port maqaurie, thats like 1 hour north of me. (sorry to take the thread of topic) did you come across any pygopods? do you ever see cyclodomophus spp or brown tree snakes in royal?



You should get all the ones I came across with the exeption of the Broadies, though they are in the Newcastle area, I'm not sure how common milii are in your area. No Pygopods this week, and I have never seen She -oaks in the Royal, they are more common in the Eastern Suburbs and the Illawarra areas, Brown Tree Snakes are in Heathcote N. P. but hard to find.


----------



## warren63 (Dec 6, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 6, 2008)

So what you trying to say is....you had a bloody good weekend....BTW I love the second turtle photo,....


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 7, 2008)

Awesome pictures! In the first photo of the turtle, I think there's a skink on the same log as the turtle (further up).


----------



## JasonL (Dec 7, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Awesome pictures! In the first photo of the turtle, I think there's a skink on the same log as the turtle (further up).



Yeah, a Water Skink sharing the same log...


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 7, 2008)

Awesome time you had,great nite out,stunning pictures.....if only i had that much luck.....


----------

